# Uber desperate for drives as unemployment and stimulus make drivers stay home



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Look at this weeks Quest:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Delilah5 said:


> Look at this weeks Quest:
> 
> View attachment 551773


20 to 22 rides per day for the base amount... that's crazy.

We have a quest in my area too... Do 10 rides and the service fee drops to 19% on any ride you do over 10. Or do 25 rides and the service fee drops to 14% on any ride over 25...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Meanwhile over here I'm 30 rides for $35. Nothing to see over here Karen.😅


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Meanwhile over here I'm 30 rides for $35. Nothing to see over here Karen.&#128517;


I think mine went down to next to nothing
If there's no surge to put on top of that I won't work it's that simple


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

That's an impressive quest. I have got two notices for "fraud" after completing quests so I'm afraid permanent deactivation awaits me if I complete another quest. An $800 quest would be tempting for me to try though.



Daisey77 said:


> Meanwhile over here I'm 30 rides for $35. Nothing to see over here Karen.&#128517;


I was accused of fraud for doing some lame quest like $25 for 40 rides. I told support they should be ashamed to even call that an incentive, let alone something I'd commit fraud for.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Haven't seen shit from Uber in probably years pretty soon. Not sure why, but oh well. Lyft sent first one in a while for this week ($245 guarantee for 25 rides) and I still ain't biting. :thumbdown: Gotta wait at least until my one-year hiatus anniversary in March.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

For the past few days $3-$5 extra per ride here in the evening/ nights. First extra anything in months. The sneaky catch is that the promotion applies only to our small downtown area, which is a ghost town after 9:30 when everything is closing. You're lucky to get 2 or 3 with promotion added, most business is further out.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Meanwhile over here I'm 30 rides for $35. Nothing to see over here Karen.&#128517;


 Here in Arizona Uber doesn't offer that much for X amount of trips. Lucky if they offer 150.00 for 70 trips. 
I can almost guarantee that you'll do 69 trips, then drive around or sit still you will not get your 70th trip. Been there done that!!
Got all but my last trip to qualify for my bonus. Most of the trips were super short, anywhere from 2.37 to 6.00 BS. I was hoping to get my 70th trip for the bonus, never happened!! I stayed online for 15 hours, not 1 ping!! I was all over the map. 
The trips I accepted didn't make 125.00. THANK YOU UBER FOR SCREWING ME OVER!! CON ARTISTS 210%! 
Well, now they offer 4 options. Which is BS!! You do 30 trips for 10.00. 
Guess Uber thinks their drivers are STUPID!!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Current quest in Houston is a $10 bonus for completing 40 trips between now and Friday. Problem with this is that Uber is pinging for short rides 10+ minutes away. Ain't happening.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

That's great stuff. My Quest bonus this week is $115 for 70 trips. And last week it was $0.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have done Uber for over 2.5 years, I get the same promotion(s) every single week.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

That was the case last summer(where I was) after Labor Day, that was it. Surge was $10-15 a ride.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I have done Uber for over 2.5 years, I get the same promotion(s) every single week.
> 
> View attachment 552335


I know someone like that too, its because he moonlight too much for Lyft and Grub hub,\
\
They send the Quest for drivers who like to drive more hours per week


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm questing up a storm here in my market....although none of them are as good as the O.P's, although even if they were....I could never do 90 trips in 4 days. Finished a 20 tripper for $85 last week, and am now in the middle of a 30 rides for $100 quest. That should be pretty easy.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It really depends on the market. Here in Raleigh it's very difficult to do more than 2.5 rides per hour over the long haul. Sure, you might do 4 quick ones at bar close but Sunday afternoon will be nonstop but rides take longer. In my market you might see $135 to $150 for 60 rides. You have to layer it with streaks and surge to make it work.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It really depends on the market. Here in Raleigh it's very difficult to do more than 2.5 rides per hour over the long haul. Sure, you might do 4 quick ones at bar close but Sunday afternoon will be nonstop but rides take longer. In my market you might see $135 to $150 for 60 rides. You have to layer it with streaks and surge to make it work.


Do you get 1.20 a mile ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

wallae said:


> Do you get 1.20 a mile ?


Not even close, roughly .60 for x, 90 cents for xl. I try to drive like you, only hit it when it's hot. My goal which i usually come close to our exceed is $30 an hour gross.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have done Uber for over 2.5 years, I get the same promotion(s) every single week.


.....AT least you know there are very few drivers around and maybe even fewer pax. There used to be weekly promos (I ignored them all, never made the ones they selected for me) pre Covid. Now, since March, no promos at all. One of the biggest markets Uber has.....thank you SAH orders?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

That’s really good, my quest for this coming weekend is $1 for 2 trips .... WTF??


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mine suck, I wish they'd offer cash but all I've gotten for months is this crap. Not going to bother with this as it's just worthless. Hate this and I want cash bonuses again, not this carrot on a stick crap


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> my quest for this coming weekend is $1 for 2 trips .... WTF??


huh. No quests this weekend. Heck, none since March. W T H I G O?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Mine suck, I wish they'd offer cash but all I've gotten for months is this crap. Not going to bother with this as it's just worthless. Hate this and I want cash bonuses again, not this carrot on a stick crap
> 
> View attachment 553369


I don't think we've ever gotten one of those but wtf, that's maybe a buck back a ride if you average $9 a ride. If stay home unless the map is blood red.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Since I found a full-time job, I only drive weekends, but I will say that things are much busier. Be nice if it stayed that way for awhile.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol.... 18 rides for $45.

When you get into the promotion it's 25 rides for $45.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I have done Uber for over 2.5 years, I get the same promotion(s) every single week.
> 
> View attachment 552335


I have the same experience, Have never seen anything pop up under promotions. .. 
so now they are exploiting me and they hate me. . . ..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I have the same experience, Have never seen anything pop up under promotions. ..
> so now they are exploiting me and they hate me. . . ..


The question is, is anyone in your region getting them. Check your local group, if others are getting promos pitch a fit with support. They will tell you nothing can be done but I found that a few weeks later I'd start getting them. Worth a try.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> Look at this weeks Quest:
> 
> View attachment 551773


What market is that?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It really depends on the market. Here in Raleigh it's very difficult to do more than 2.5 rides per hour over the long haul. Sure, you might do 4 quick ones at bar close but Sunday afternoon will be nonstop but rides take longer. In my market you might see $135 to $150 for 60 rides. You have to layer it with streaks and surge to make it work.


Yes for Indy Market this year is about 1.9 trips per hour took me 18 hours to hit my 3 trip $40 MLK bonus and 30 Trip $80 weekend bonus ended $25 hour for the week which i will take anytime. This time of Year i am Sat-Sun day time driver.



Midnightrambler said:


> Since I found a full-time job, I only drive weekends, but I will say that things are much busier. Be nice if it stayed that way for awhile.


I drive about like you and last year was up over $3 hour than 2019, but for the two weekends i have drove this year is up another $6 hour, been some good weekend qwest and some decent streak bonus.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't Drive for Uber, Lyft, etc. Move in with your parents for 8 months if you have to. Take the free cheese and make Uber and Lyft suffer and drive them out of business. Teach them a lesson that will strike fear in the hearts of all other App company Corporate Socialists and Vulture Capitalists. All Gig Workers int he US should unite and take their saved cheese to build a worker owned rideshare and food delivery app where the workers are the priority.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol.... Stay at home buddie. Some people actually make money at this gig. You just got to know wtf your doing. 

I'd be loosing money if I took the free cheese


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I honestly prefer some of the drivers staying at home and getting unemployment ( don't ask me what I think of them .. . .) it allows more rides for me. . .

honestly has affected my # of rides and amount earned only slightly


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Lol.... Stay at home buddie. Some people actually make money at this gig. You just got to know wtf your doing.
> 
> I'd be loosing money if I took the free cheese


Losing money? Even after facturing in expenses? Seems unlikely you net substaially more than $507 per week after ALL expenses. Even if you do, you have to wonder if that little bit extra is worth all that work versus no work.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DDW said:


> Losing money? Even after facturing in expenses? Seems unlikely you net substaially more than $507 per week after ALL expenses. Even if you do, you have to wonder if that little bit extra is worth all that work versus no work.


ummm. .. I make that in driving 3 days a week. . .. very easy to believe. . ..


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Delilah5 said:


> Look at this weeks Quest:
> 
> View attachment 551773


That's so crazy I got the worst one in Chicago!!! Only 15 bucks for 50 rides!!!


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> ummm. .. I make that in driving 3 days a week. . .. very easy to believe. . ..


Really? You gross like $250 - $300 each day every day?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DDW said:


> Really? You gross like $250 - $300 each day every day?


I drive on the weekends . . .Friday, Saturday and Sunday. . . how long depends on how long the rides come in. . . and I will drive the morning crowd, lunch time and evening crowd. .. I hit usually about $140 - $180 a day . .

like someone said earlier. .. . you have to know how to play the game, where to be. .and when to drive . .or you're just wasting time, money and Gas


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

DDW said:


> Losing money? Even after facturing in expenses? Seems unlikely you net substaially more than $507 per week after ALL expenses. Even if you do, you have to wonder if that little bit extra is worth all that work versus no work.


Considering most weeks are over $800 with just Uber, yes! Do a search I have plenty of posts of what I make in a week here in the Jacksonville Market. You got to know your market and how to hustle. Stick to your personal rules to making money in your Market. I am also a taxi because I do have no markings or phone number on the outside of my vehicle so I get a lot of return calls and personals everyday of the week

I can easily do 50 rides a week oh, and right now that is equal to $280 I think we're sort of incentive on top of the normal fare.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> That's so crazy I got the worst one in Chicago!!! Only 15 bucks for 50 rides!!!
> View attachment 555839


At least you are almost Uber &#128176;platinum&#128176;... &#128580; ... way to go... &#128077;&#129315;


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> At least you are almost Uber &#128176;platinum&#128176;... &#128580; ... way to go... &#128077;&#129315;


I hope not I'm not even gold! I don't know why they're threatening me like this! :wink:


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

That is good money. But you are lucky to net $500 after all expenses and depreciation....I personally would just rather take $507 UI and not trash my car out or have to do rides.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DDW said:


> That is good money. But you are lucky to net $500 after all expenses and depreciation....I personally would just rather take $507 UI and not trash my car out or have to do rides.


I guess maybe its a sense of pride. .. . .I earned the money I make, I didn't take a handout.

and for r/s drivers . . . it is a handout, don't fool yourself


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I guess maybe its a sense of pride. .. . .I earned the money I make, I didn't take a handout.
> 
> and for r/s drivers . . . it is a handout, don't fool yourself


I have morbidity conditions, so yes, I will take the handout rather than die for pride, which would be beyond stupid.

Also, concerning handouts, I used to be prideful like you, but later in life I see that it hasn't gotten me anywhere while others who readily accepted handouts have done much better than I have. Reality is more important than pride. BTW, everyone that invests in the stock market is taking govt handouts because the govt spends tons of money backstopping the market so investors don't lose....the marketts are NOT free markets, they are manipulated by the govt using tax dollars....I bet you even participate in the government stock market handout


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DDW said:


> I have morbidity conditions, so yes, I will take the handout rather than die for pride, which would be beyond stupid.
> 
> Also, concerning handouts, I used to be prideful like you, but later in life I see that it hasn't gotten me anywhere while others who readily accepted handouts have done much better than I have. Reality is more important than pride. BTW, everyone that invests in the stock market is taking govt handouts because the govt spends tons of money backstopping the market so investors don't lose....the marketts are NOT free markets, they are manipulated by the govt using tax dollars....I bet you even participate in the government stock market handout


what you are describing is different from pride. I do not suffer from any condition that prevents me from working. If I did that would be different.

What I consider "Handouts" are for people who are fully able to work or to find work and do not. . . they live off the government handouts because they can, not because they have to.

Don't turn this into something its not. I am talking about people who have the take all I can get , and not earning it syndrome.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

DDW said:


> That is good money. But you are lucky to net $500 after all expenses and depreciation....I personally would just rather take $507 UI and not trash my car out or have to do rides.


Obviously you have absolutely no clue what the hell you are talking about. Ball expenses is not that much I keep telling people. Do some damn research before you run your mouth about what has been posted. I have post all over this for about how much I make in my expenses
[automerge]1611618235[/automerge
I can fill up my gas tank for 30 bucks tops. I can make over 200 with that gas that I just put in and still have plenty left over. You got to know how to hustle in this game people.[/automerge]



W00dbutcher said:


> Obviously you have absolutely no clue what the hell you are talking about. Ball expenses is not that much I keep telling people. Do some damn research before you run your mouth about what has been posted. I have post all over this for about how much I make in my expenses


I can fill up my gas tank for 30 bucks tops. I can make over 200 with that gas that I just put in and still have plenty left over. You got to know how to hustle in this game people.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> I personally would just rather take $507 UI and not trash my car out or have to do rides.


...but that eventually will end; there will be no more extensions AND state will enforce the 'looking for a job' requirement.

Use this time wisely? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I honestly prefer some of the drivers staying at home and getting unemployment ( don't ask me what I think of them .. . .) it allows more rides for me. . .
> 
> honestly has affected my # of rides and amount earned only slightly


Wholeheartedly I am in agreement! Because I have a full-time job I never got a government check. but I have been driving throughout this pandemic all year and I've documented a lot of my stories and earnings statements. whenever the stimulus started to run down a lot of drivers would hit the road and then my earnings would dwindle to something really pathetic.

Like when the $300 ran out the last time it was so God awful! I'll be out there and they keep on sending me these $2.00 Uber Eats rides with delivery plus tip!


W00dbutcher said:


> Lol.... Stay at home buddie. Some people actually make money at this gig. You just got to know wtf your doing.
> 
> I'd be loosing money if I took the free cheese


I have a full time job so I don't qualify for the gov checks... But I've met so many friends on here, so I'm really happy for them that they're getting to stay home and getting paid to do so. Besides as others have said it allows me to be so much busier during my shifts.

Whenever the government support was halted during this past year (like when the 600 and then the 300 ran out)., My earnings per hour plummeted... Whenever they announced a new stimulus I saw surges , the map turned red, a lot, and tips increased dramatically. 
As I wrote in a couple of other long posts I'm very worried from an economic standpoint long term but as I said people need the support and they want it... so I have no problem with it.

Honestly I hope they do more...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Obviously you have absolutely no clue what the hell you are talking about. Ball expenses is not that much I keep telling people. Do some damn research before you run your mouth about what has been posted. I have post all over this for about how much I make in my expenses
> [automerge]1611618235[/automerge
> I can fill up my gas tank for 30 bucks tops. I can make over 200 with that gas that I just put in and still have plenty left over. You got to know how to hustle in this game people.[/automerge]
> 
> ...


You sound like a newbie. Wait till you have thousands in car repairs, need 4 new tires, 4 new brake rotors, brake pads, new ball joints, new inner and outer tie rod ends, new sway bar links, a new sway bar, new cv joints, and best of all a new transmission.
Wait till you try and sell your car and you get 1/20th what you paid for it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> You sound like a newbie. Wait till you have thousands in car repairs, need 4 new tires, 4 new brake rotors, brake pads, new ball joints, new inner and outer tie rod ends, new sway bar links, a new sway bar, new cv joints, and best of all a new transmission.
> Wait till you try and sell your car and you get 1/20th what you paid for it.


Lol here's another who has no clue... Lol I don't pay for repairs. It's a damn taxi! I have a weekly lease and that's it. Commercial insurance as well ALL PAID FOR IN THE LEASE.

I got over 8k in rides in 3 years.... Ya a newbie.

Not to mention the 3 of the 5 years I been doing both Uber and taxi.

Also government installations access to run as Uber or taxi.

Radiator, top end rebuild, entire front end and rear end, AC pump condenser and dryer, oil change every 5000 miles, numerous tires throughout the five years, new radio system and countless other things all never paid for.

Oh and I forgot to mention that it's a Lincoln Town Car Executive L series. Which is the original Town Car airport limo.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...but that eventually will end; there will be no more extensions AND state will enforce the 'looking for a job' requirement.
> 
> Use this time wisely? &#129335;‍♂


It is not going to end to soon if Biden's stimulus package is pushed through. Would be extra $400 enhancement on top of PUA at least thru September 2021... just sayin'


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not everyone is lucky enough to get a deal like this I understand that. However that does not take away from the knowledge that I have of my market and how to make money.

It's something anybody can learn to do if you put your mind to it and remember or write down things that don't work or work and stick to those personal rules Uline out for yourself to make money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I


SinTaxERROR said:


> Would be extra $400 enhancement on top of PUA at least thru September 2021... just sayin'


I'm betting soon after > 70% have had both shots the states will begin telling folks they have to prove they have been looking for a job. No proof, no pay.
then soon after summer, before xmas, all ext will cease all together. No matter what UI was never meant to be a permanent status.

Folks should use this time to think of a new Plan A.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I
> 
> I'm betting soon after > 70% have had both shots the states will begin telling folks they have to prove they have been looking for a job. No proof, no pay.
> then soon after summer, before xmas, all ext will cease all together. No matter what UI was never meant to be a permanent status.
> ...


It is the feds that relaxed the restrictions, not the states. States are following fed guidelines is all, for both UI and PUA.

I don't drive rideshare anymore. I am high risk, extremely so. But I do have a Plan A. It will be executed soon enough.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I
> 
> I'm betting soon after > 70% have had both shots the states will begin telling folks they have to prove they have been looking for a job. No proof, no pay.
> then soon after summer, before xmas, all ext will cease all together. No matter what UI was never meant to be a permanent status.
> ...


We've been required to be job searching since last July. 5 jobs a week


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> We've been required to be job searching since last July. 5 jobs a week


nope. In your state, maybe. In Calif and other states....nope. It is not required. Here, in Calif, one is even 'warned' the requirement is 'waived' but it could come back wo notice.

Because if you were right, for Calif, a majority of folks UI would have ceased once there was no proof provided they were 'looking' for a job.


----------



## Joshua Forest Hermit (Jan 6, 2021)

Wait until evictions and pua stops. Will be lucky to get 3 dollar an hour when that happens.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

What area is that.Where they offering 800


----------



## Joshua Forest Hermit (Jan 6, 2021)

Bojingles said:


> What area is that.Where they offering 800


An area that in several months will have no surge or quest. Just gruelling base jobs for 3 dollars each.


----------

